

We're investigating an issue affecting site-wide availability - tvvocold
https://status.github.com/messages?ref=site-wide

======
flashman
Posted three minutes ago:

> All systems reporting at 100%

That message comes up every day at this time. Is it spurious, or is the
problem resolved?

~~~
colinbartlett
Their status page just shows that message each day at midnight to delineate
the start of a new day. Unless of course at midnight there is an ongoing
problem. It is indeed back up.

I know waaaaaaay to much about the Github status page because of my little
side project [https://statusgator.io](https://statusgator.io). Which monitors
it and tells you when they post a problem.

~~~
thestepafter
Nice looking service, I might start using myself.

You have a typo on your pricing page at the bottom on the link:

"Email for Entperprise pricing."

Should be Enterprise.

------
phacks
Looks like an anticipated weekend for French developers !

~~~
dubcanada
I'm confused, what?

~~~
wereHamster
It's 4pm in europe. And the french are known to work very little. So now's
about the time when they leave for the weekend.

~~~
aikah
> And the french are known to work very little

What are you talking about? In France unpaid extra hours is the usual thing if
you work in an office even if you are paid hourly. What you say is absolutely
not true in the private sector.

On the contrary , since it is our nationaly day in 4 days, french people need
to work even harder today to make up for it.

